
Build a Static Website Using React JS: Part #1 Project Setup and Website UI - DKJ
https://www.dhruvkumarjha.com/articles/building-a-static-website-using-react-js-part-1-project-setup-and-website-ui
======
samuel88
I love WordPress for its cool feaures and ease of use. I've just finished
creating my news portal website using a premium news wordpress theme (
[https://www.templatemonster.com/category/news-portal-
wordpre...](https://www.templatemonster.com/category/news-portal-wordpress-
themes/) ). It looks quite pretty.

